# Arachnid Fans : Solifugidae



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 4, 2018)

So I have always loved solifugids ( camel spiders, wind scorpions, sun spiders, whatever name your used to hearing....) and I used to play with them whenever we found them on our ranch in California. Really cool! Super soft. I only recently started dreaming of the possibility of having one as a pet. And since they have been getting a lot of attention online, perhaps more people have experience keeping these guys? I read that they are difficult to breed in captivity. Does anyone have any experience keeping these?


----------



## wellington (Nov 4, 2018)

Didn't know what they were. So looked them up. Yikes! Anything spider or scorpion can't do. Good luck.


----------



## wellington (Nov 4, 2018)

@Tom might be familiar with them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 4, 2018)

Ew. If you're going to get that type of pet, get a tarantula. they're much cuter!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 4, 2018)

If I'm remembering correctly, when I was growing up in San Francisco, we used to call those potato bugs - don't know why.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 4, 2018)

No, I guess I am mis-remembering. I just looked up "potato bug" and although it looks similar, it isn't the same (Jerusalem crickets scientific name : Stenopelmatus fuscus)


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 4, 2018)

All I can say is, "EW-W-W!!!"


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2018)

I have no experience with any of these guys. I sure like tarantulas though.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 4, 2018)

For some reason, when I see that face, its like seeing a cute little baby "Predator" alien! My family would stop everything when we spotted one of these roaming around. My dad just loved these guys. 
If I remember correctly, the variety I handled was the Straight Faced solifugids


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 5, 2018)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> If I remember correctly, the variety I handled was the Straight Faced solifugids
> View attachment 256169



Sorry, if I came across that, it would be a Smashed Faced solifugid! [emoji887]


----------

